
Why Lucene isn't that good - chaostheory
http://www.jroller.com/melix/entry/why_lucene_isn_t_that
======
omakase
There are some good comparisons (including benchmarking) of full text search
engines here:

[http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/mysql-performance-
presen...](http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/mysql-performance-
presentations/)

One titled "Effective Full Text Search for Databases" and the other "High
Performance FullText Search"

Also, Sphinx supports distributed searching - I can't speak to this feature -
but if anyone can I'm listening!

